# Rai



## Wyspur (May 27, 2013)

What's your thoughts pleeze. Was it a good choice for you or a bad choice and why ;o}


----------



## Wyspur (May 27, 2013)

Bumping this question in hopes for someone to answer pleeze ;o}


----------



## miltomeal (May 17, 2011)

Make sure that the nuclear meds docs give you a dose to kill the thyroid. If they do not, your body can still attack the part of the thyroid that is still functional and you will have some of the symptoms still.

they did not give me enough, the thyroid is still alive after 2.5 years, having issues and i am now having a TT in about 3 weeks.

good luck


----------



## Wyspur (May 27, 2013)

Yikes!!!! Thanks for the advise ;o}


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

From my research its a good idea to know where your antibodies stand before the procedure. RAI can cause the antibodies to attack the eye's since the thyroid is under its own attack and hopefully death from the RAI


----------



## Wyspur (May 27, 2013)

WOW!!! I did not know. This is why I'm asking here first, I can never undo this once it's done. Thanks for all the responses. I so appreciate the help ;o}


----------



## AngeInBoston (Oct 14, 2010)

I don't know much about it either, but my 14 yr old has had Graves for about 4 yrs, diagnosed for 3, and has been in 'remission' and off of medication (Methimazole) for 9 months. However, at her recent check up, one of the levels came back 'abnormal', and we are going to watch her for symptoms and retest in 3 months. Her Dr. mentioned that we may need to think about radiation if it comes back, but it really scares me, makes me think of cancer. I will be watching the Board to see others' experiences.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Wyspur said:


> WOW!!! I did not know. This is why I'm asking here first, I can never undo this once it's done. Thanks for all the responses. I so appreciate the help ;o}


My experience was that I had to have RAI 3 times. The thing is, they can only give so much radiation safely at one time.

At the time, I had no choice but had I had a choice, I would have opted for surgery; no question of that.


----------



## Wyspur (May 27, 2013)

Thank you. Was there a reason for having the RAI, was there complications that lead you to doing this?? Jest trying to get as much information I can before I make any decision.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Wyspur said:


> Thank you. Was there a reason for having the RAI, was there complications that lead you to doing this?? Jest trying to get as much information I can before I make any decision.


I could not take off work. That was the main reason. Each time, I went and had the RAI and went straight back to work.


----------



## Wyspur (May 27, 2013)

Another question if you would pleeze. Does getting RAI shrink a goiter or is that something that is treated in a different way?


----------



## kristiemarie (Oct 7, 2013)

I refused it not once, but twice. I opted for surgery.

I don't feel comfortable poisoning my body. My endo asked me if I'd have an xray if I needed it because that put radiation in my body. And I told her of course, unless there was another way. I also noted to her that an xray did not make you set off the detectors at the airport or put your children at risk. I was told by the nuclear medicine people that I would have to be away from my two children for 7 days and my husband for 3 to be "safe". I was told not to prepare food for anyone else for a week. To flush toilets twice. To carry a notice from the doctor if I was traveling within the weeks following in the event I set off the bomb detectors at the airport. That is very scary to me. Maybe they are "great lengths" but the safe zone didn't seem very safe.

Also, as a Graves patient, you are more resistant to the RAI, meaning they often have to do it twice as per the admission of my endo. It's a science but not an exact one. They can't anticipate exactly how much of the thyroid will die, if it will be enough, etc. I didn't want to do it once let alone twice.

If I had cancer and the ONLY way to resolve it was RAI, I'd do it no questions asked. But there are options.

I'm not knocking anyone who had it or felt ok about it but I have major concerns about the long term effects of RAI treatment. They tell you that the thyroid is the only thing that is affected but your sweat and your pee contain radioactive waste after so by reason alone you can see that the ENTIRE body receives the dose and the entire body is affected.

I did massive research for weeks on this before settling finally on surgery.

Please do your own research and don't listen to the opinions of other too heavily. This is YOUR body and your decision alone.


----------



## kristiemarie (Oct 7, 2013)

Yes, RAI shrinks the goiter because it shuts off thyroid production. Anti thyroid drugs will shrink it too.


----------



## Wyspur (May 27, 2013)

Thanks you so very much for answering my question ;o} It's nice to know I do have options and everybody's opinions are very important to me, they were where I am now ;o}


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Wyspur said:


> Another question if you would pleeze. Does getting RAI shrink a goiter or is that something that is treated in a different way?


Crispy Critters!!! That's my analogy of it!! LOL!!


----------

